# Suggestion for 5.1 speaker system



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

Hello,

I am pretty novice in this area, so please pardon my ignorance and the confusion.

I am looking at 5.1 home theater system, for which following products have been shortlisted so far.

My usage would be watching movies and listening both video as well as stereo(2 channel) audio songs in a room which is around 15 * 12 feet in size. I am planning to plug my settop box and a blu-ray/DVD player with HDMI inputs to AVR.

AVR: http://www.amazon.com/Harman-Kardon-AVR-1700-Network-Connected/dp/B009HB2USI
I seem to be pretty much convinced with this AVR. Your suggestions are welcome though. I am limited on budget though  Want to stay under 400$ or so.

For 5.1 speaker system I have big confusion.
One system I am heavily inclined, obviously due to price factor is this:
http://www.harmankardon.com/estore/hk/us/products/HKTS-16/HKTS 16_HK_US

I think this is pretty nice deal, but would like to hear from experts so as to what I might miss. I feel the reduced price is due to its white color, if there are any other intricacies which I missed, please share.

Another system which is definitely not comparable and goes at least double in price is:
http://www.amazon.com/Harman-Kardon-HKTS60-Complete-Home-Theater/dp/B00413OXLO

I understand these are completely different systems and different price-range but wanted to understand if its really worth to go for HKTS60 with that doubled amount.
What are the things that will be extra in HKTS60 compared to HKTS16?
I could see the power difference for speakers and the fact that HKTS60 has '2-1/2-Way, Dual-Driver Satellites' which includes CMMD Lite. Frankly speaking I couldnt understand what does that mean to me.

The 200W subwoofer looks same to me as I am just comparing the power.

So any comments regarding the merits of HKTS60 will be really helpful.

Apart from this, any suggestions regarding these shortlisted items or any other models/brands is definitely welcome.

I probably stayed with Harman Kardon because I do not have much exposure to the technicalities and wanted to stick to single manufacturer; but that is not really constraint.

Considering that I also looked at in-a-box solution by HK

http://www.amazon.com/Harman-Kardon-BDS-770-5-1-Channel/dp/B00818M5GK/
The AVR here is not quite powerful I believe.

and Bose with Pioneer AVR - available at Costco only as a package. Their store has Acoustimass 6 + Pioneer VSX 822 at 800$, which also seems good deal.
And the online store has this one at 1200$
http://www.costco.com/Bose®-Network...luetooth®-Connectivity.product.100030179.html

Thanks in advance,
-Sachin


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

You're not likely to find many Bose fans around here . . .

Putting together a good 5.1 speaker system and AVR for the prices you're looking at is going to be difficult. At a bare minimum, I would look to spend at least $1500. I know nothing about the quality of Harman Kardon speakers, but I suspect you could do a lot better with a little more investment.

For example, you could pick up 5 of the Hsu Research HB-1 MK2 speakers (or 4 HB-1 and 1 HC1 MK2 for center), plus an STF-1 or STF-2 subwoofer. This would set you back about $1100 - $1200 and it would be a step above anything else you're likely to find in the price range. I've not heard them personally, but I have read many good things about them, including that their value proposition is off the charts.

I don't have a problem with the Harman Kardon receiver, though I don't know much about it. It looks like it has a room EQ of some sort. If you were to go with a Denon receiver, you would likely be able to pick one up for not much more that has the well-respected Audyssey MultEQ room correction system.

I suspect you'll have a few more people chime in on this.

Edit: Wow, just saw that SVS has their small speakers going for half price! Check these out.  Half the price of the the Hsu speakers I mentioned above. Not sure which will be better, but both are highly likely to be better than the HK or Bose speakers you mentioned.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

HK still makes pretty solid electronics, but their speakers are little more than a sideline at this point so you should probably consider other options for those. Since you seem sure of the receiver it might be worth getting, but for speakers and a sub a few other options spring to mind...


Klipsch HD500
Martin Logan MLT-2
Energy Take Classic
Polk Audio TL1600
Dayton Audio HTP-3

With the exception of the Dayton all the subwoofers will be on the weak side, but that's to be expected for systems in this price range.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a much better AVR
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

You have a decent size room so I would recommend larger speakers. In your price range

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-PK52FS

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...r-andrew-jones-5-1-speaker-system-review.html

http://www.digitaltrends.com/speaker-system-reviews/pioneer-sp-pk52fs-review/

If there is some additional spending room you could buy the pioneer speakers without the sub and upgrade to:

http://www.cadencesound.com/csx12-mark-ii/

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...9-cadence-csx12-mark-ii-subwoofer-review.html


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot all for your valuable suggestions. Will go through these and share my findings.
Any more inputs are welcome


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

After hearing lot of inputs and also visit to bestbuy store, made me think highly about Denon AVR 1713, it has MultEQ XT. 
Above suggested 'Onkyo TX-NR709' seems very nice receiver, but I am restricting the budget and moreover I do not really need 7.1.
Any inputs regarding 1713 are welcome.

If I go with 5.1 set, I would probably go with Energy Take classic or MonoPrice variant as suggested elsewhere.

I am considering getting the individual speakers as well. 
Can you suggest descent ones to pair with Denon 1713, for room size around 15*12 feet?
What things should be kept in mind while getting the individual speakers for front, centre, surround and sub?
I am ok with not so loud sub 

Thanks again for your inputs.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Going with the Denon 1713 is a good choice, mostly because it has MultiEQ XT.

As for the speakers, I'll second Andre's recommendation of the Pioneers. They are absolutely fantastic for the price. I'm pretty sure Fry's still has them on sale and if you don't have a Frys near you, you can print out their online ad and bring it in to Best Buy and get them to price match it. People are walking out of BB with the 5.0 set of towers, center and bookshelves for around $250. That is a steal. That will leave you with a decent amount to put toward a quality sub from Rythmik, SVS, PSA, HSU etc.

That combination will be much better than the Energy Take Classics/ Monoprice clone. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Finding a decent theater in a box can be a challenge. But, ultimately it's up to your ears, and your ears alone. I'd like to offer you an alternative to consider. Instead of buying a HTIAB (home theater in a box), consider buying the best pair of speakers and reciever you can in your budget and add on as you are able. It may not have to same sense of completion as an all in one package, but you will be much happier with it in the long run. If you were to buy some decent bookshelf speakers to start as your fronts, you could move those around to surrounds or surround backs if you buy floor standers, or just stick with nice bookshelf speakers if you have the right size room. Just a thought!


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

I think I am now very much inclined towards getting the bookshelf pair first. Also will see for the Fry's offer for Pioneer!
will update as I find something.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Those Pioneer speakers are worth many times more than the prices they are selling for now. Highly recommend trying to listen to them or any other speakers before buying. I have the 1st gen Pio speakers and simply love the way they sound in my room. As for subs, take a look at what SVS offers here

Reviews;
SVS PB1000 and SB1000 Subwoofers
SVS PC12-NSD Review

Best of luck,
hyghwayman


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have heard the 1st generation Andrew Jones Pioneer Speakers and while they are nice for their price, they do leave a lot to be desired. If all I had was $120 to spend on speakers, those would be it. But they would never be my 1st choice.

My Local Costco had the same Bose Setup for $600 (Sale?) and I know there are a lot of BOSE flamers and bashers around here. But for that price, I'd recommend it for someone on a tight budget; but like the AJ Pioneer's, if you have more money to spend then move on to something better.


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

hyghwayman said:


> Those Pioneer speakers are worth many times more than the prices they are selling for now. Highly recommend trying to listen to them or any other speakers before buying. I have the 1st gen Pio speakers and simply love the way they sound in my room. As for subs, take a look at what SVS offers here
> 
> Reviews;
> SVS PB1000 and SB1000 Subwoofers
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion.
If I get it correct, you are talking about 'Pioneer Andrew Jones 5.1 Speaker System' suggested above, right?
As for the price, I can see that its available from Pioneer as a complete system at $549.99. Couldn't see it as a package from other retailers(frys, amazon).

The big size is a little concern for me, at least now.

I will start with SP-BS22-LR pair and a sub like SW-8MK2. 
Can I add a center speaker like SP-C22 to this 2.1 combination? Will that be ok? I feel need for a center speaker especially while listening dialogues from a movie; but not sure if that would be a good idea for 2.1.
I plan to add floor standing speakers after some time when I will move -22 to surround probably.

Any thoughts? 

Cheers,
-Sachin


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sachhi99 said:


> I will start with SP-BS22-LR pair and a sub like SW-8MK2.


Andrew Jones speakers = good. Andrew Jones subwoofer = not so good. You should probably consider a different option for bass.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Personally I think the poster should consider HIGH QUALITY THREE CHANNEL over mediocre quality five channel. I believe he would be much better off with a more enjoyable system for his money, especially since surround speakers carry about 10% of the total audio from a given soundtrack. He can later upgrade his system, not by tossing out some temporary Andrew Jones speaker but by buying the matching high quality surrounds to go with his high quality fronts. Since they go obsolete quicker than a PC these days, spend $200-300 on a decent Onkyo and the rest on transducers.


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

If you have a limited budget and want to get something respectable, get the Onkyo HT-S9400THX, it is a full 7.1 system, comes with a receiver that is 4K upscaling and is THX I/S certified. This is the best bang for your buck as it is available from $900 (online). A friend of mine has this and it does sound pretty good. The subwoofer is monsterous.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

LensShift said:


> If you have a limited budget and want to get something respectable, get the Onkyo *HT-S9400THX*, it is a full 7.1 system, comes with a receiver that is 4K upscaling and is THX I/S certified. This is the best bang for your buck as it is available from $900 (online). A friend of mine has this and it does sound pretty good. The subwoofer is monsterous.


:TT :yeahthat: I was thinking of the same thing today, Onkyo's top of the line HTIB systems can't be beat for their price. It's probably the best _BANG for the BUCK_ in your budget range. My second pick would be Paradigm's Millennia One CT, which would follow my quality over quantity philosophy. It will sound better than the Onkyo.
:fireworks1:​:fireworks2:​


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

LensShift said:


> If you have a limited budget and want to get something respectable, get the Onkyo HT-S9400THX, it is a full 7.1 system, comes with a receiver that is 4K upscaling and is THX I/S certified. This is the best bang for your buck as it is available from $900 (online). A friend of mine has this and it does sound pretty good. The subwoofer is monsterous.


Perfect!
I think I need not comment anything further after this suggestion 
This looks to be a great system and as you both mentioned its THE BEST BANG FOR THE BUCKS! :T

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I will have to hold back due to its weight and moreover my room size wont allow me to add extra 2 surround speakers. Maximum I can have is 5.1 I believe. 
I would even like to just install 5.1 speakers from this system, even then its such a great deal! Only thing I am worried about is weight, as I need to carry this back to India :unbelievable:



8086 said:


> My second pick would be Paradigm's Millennia One CT, which would follow my quality over quantity philosophy. It will sound better than the Onkyo.


:wow:
This is something I will strive for, someday! 
It will need a receiver too, right? Can we add surround and center to this set?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

sachhi99 said:


> Perfect!
> I think I need not comment anything further after this suggestion
> This looks to be a great system and as you both mentioned its THE BEST BANG FOR THE BUCKS! :T
> 
> ...


You do not need a receiver, Millenia One _CT_ is ready to go right out of the box. The Onkyo could be setup for 5.1 and provided your room has four walls, you could do 7.1; the speakers should have wall hanger clips.

Paradigm does make a different Millenia One system for 5.1 but it's much more expensive than your budget permits, I think about $3000 for the whole kit minus a receiver. 

In all honesty, I am considering buying a higher caliber speaker than I have now and forgoing the surrounds and putting those funds towards higher quality front and center. Since those are the three speakers that handle about 90% of a audio in a given movie and surrounds are there to provide for ambiance. And the best surround sound does not come from speakers but from headphones plugged in to a headphone surround processor (there's quite a few different brands and formats).


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

8086 said:


> You do not need a receiver, Millenia One _CT_ is ready to go right out of the box. The Onkyo could be setup for 5.1 and provided your room has four walls, you could do 7.1; the speakers should have wall hanger clips.
> 
> Paradigm does make a different Millenia One system for 5.1 but it's much more expensive than your budget permits, I think about $3000 for the whole kit minus a receiver.
> 
> In all honesty, I am considering buying a higher caliber speaker than I have now and forgoing the surrounds and putting those funds towards higher quality front and center. Since those are the three speakers that handle about 90% of a audio in a given movie and surrounds are there to provide for ambiance. And the best surround sound does not come from speakers but from headphones plugged in to a headphone surround processor (there's quite a few different brands and formats).


I am also thinking on similar lines to start with a good 3.1(with whatever I can afford/carry now  )
It's implicit by now, but just asking again same dumb question 
Is it a good idea to have a 3.1 setup i.e. 2 fronts, center and a sub?
Never heard of that, at least in marketing world  
But as you mentioned, its this setup which matters most!


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

If you are taking this back to India and concerned about weight, go with the Energy Take 2 system, light weight, small packaging and amazing sound for the size and price, you will however need a receiver to run the speakers. Energy Take 2 should be around 399-499$ and comes with 5 speakers and a sub. I had this years ago and they still sell them as it is a huge seller for them.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

LensShift said:


> If you are taking this back to India and concerned about weight, go with the Energy Take 2 system, light weight, small packaging and amazing sound for the size and price, you will however need a receiver to run the speakers. Energy Take 2 should be around 399-499$ and comes with 5 speakers and a sub. I had this years ago and they still sell them as it is a huge seller for them.


Three channel will work fine with nearly all receivers made in at least the last 10 years or so. And when it comes to marketing bigger numbers like 7 channels are an easier sell than 5. So, I doubt we will ever see three channel outside of maybe some funky bose offering anytime soon. But I do know there are such 3.1 or 3.0 system in use and it's usually one of those husband vs wife compromises. 

And my advice is to skip the energy series of speakers, its just going to be money wasted on all tinny highs and 
not much meat on the bass.

Oh, and there is one Paradigm dealer in India right now; but I expect that to grow in the future as India's economy matures.


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions. 

The more I dig into it, I am getting more (sound) clarity and more confusion 

I decided to start with a pair of bookshelf speakers and visited a AV dealer here. 
He showed me these speakers at 299$ a pair, and I am heavily impressed 
He just played only these 2 speakers and they sounded amazing! Descent sound such that I didnt feel need of a subwoofer to start with.

http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/alpha/Alpha-B1-Bookshelf

Can this have any comparison against Pionner SP BS22?  Is it worth paying almost 3 times? 
What would be the advantages of getting these speakers against BS22 with price/value ratio?

Any thoughts are welcome 

Thanks,
-Sachin


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha you're not the first one to fall for the PSB Alpha. They frequently show up on best audiophile budget speaker lists. PSB is very well respected. I don't personally have experience with them or with the Pioneers but I think it's a safe bet that you'd be happy with them.

They are quite small and for any sort of movie effects at all you will clearly need a sub. They probably have limitations regarding how loud they will play, so if you like it loud I hope your room is small. But both those limitations would apply to any speaker of similar size.


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for suggestion. I think my budget will restrict me to stay with Pioneer 
Opening a thread for compatibility between these and AVR.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

sachhi99 said:


> Thanks for suggestion. I think my budget will restrict me to stay with Pioneer
> Opening a thread for compatibility between these and AVR.


You can get a fantastic set of used Paradigm mini-monitor surround system for about the same price as these mediocre Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers. I got one about 5 years ago for less than $500 off craigslist.


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

I (finally) ordered Denon 1713 from Amazon itself 

Yet to settle down on speakers! Definitely I will try bookshelf+center+sub combination, mostly from a single brand.
I am thinking of these 2 options:
1. Pioneer BS22 + C22 + Polk PSW10
2. Polk TSi100 + CS10 + PSW10

Polk seems better considering the specs and also the fact that I am getting BS22 for 129$ and TSi100 at 149$ pair.
The hindrance with Polk is CS10's size! Especially considering I will have to take it back to India ;-) But still trying manage on that front!

I do not think its a good idea to have a mix in at least front+center speaker combination.

Please provide your suggestions/comments.

Thanks,
-Sachin


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I vote the Pioneer BS22 and C22 and a BIC or Dayton Sub

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=303-436

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-629


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

I listened to Pioneer BS22 and Polk Tsx100, T15 at a BestBuy store.
Not sure if there was something wrong with speaker setup/config(as they were tied to same Yamaha receiver), but we felt that the sound from Pioneer felt like it was kind of suppressed. Polk threw a louder sound with same level from receiver than Pioneer and initial impression was that its better.
I think, with Polk the instruments sounded louder while with Pioneer I could hear the voice clearly.

Can you please help me if there is any fundamental difference between these 2 speakers, which made me feel the difference? Or probably the config was just messed up?

Yes, the Pioneer center speaker seemed huge and seems to be a concern for me as I am planning to carry it back to India. 
I will also have to postpone buing subwoofer as I will not have any luggage space  

Thanks.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

sachhi99 said:


> I listened to Pioneer BS22 and Polk Tsx100, T15 at a BestBuy store.
> Not sure if there was something wrong with speaker setup/config(as they were tied to same Yamaha receiver), but we felt that the sound from Pioneer felt like it was kind of suppressed. Polk threw a louder sound with same level from receiver than Pioneer and initial impression was that its better.
> I think, with Polk the instruments sounded louder while with Pioneer I could hear the voice clearly.
> 
> ...


If you want my opinion, neither of those speakers are ones I'd buy for myself. While they are okay buys at that price point, there is much better stuff to be had. If I were you, I'd be looking for a set of USED Paradigm _mini-monitors_ or Paradigm monitor 3 speakers to take back on the plane with you. They will cost about the same or less than the Polks and sound 5x better. Without actually spending time in a demonstration room with you, it's going to be hard to say what is right and what is wrong. Which speaker you decide on will be a personal decision that you will have to ultimately make and live with for a good while to come.


----------



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

8086 said:


> If you want my opinion, neither of those speakers are ones I'd buy for myself. While they are okay buys at that price point, there is much better stuff to be had. If I were you, I'd be looking for a set of USED Paradigm _mini-monitors_ or Paradigm monitor 3 speakers to take back on the plane with you. They will cost about the same or less than the Polks and sound 5x better. Without actually spending time in a demonstration room with you, it's going to be hard to say what is right and what is wrong. Which speaker you decide on will be a personal decision that you will have to ultimately make and live with for a good while to come.


Thanks for quick reply!
I had heard PSB Alpha B1 at a local store and had liked them(I will get them at around 280$-300$ range).
How would you compare these with Paradigm mini? It seems that Paradigm mini has got better config.
Will see if there is any other store which can give me the demo of mini.
Any idea whats the price range for new ones? I could see these on ebay for 70$(used) or so.


----------

